

Ask HN: Can I have this HN feature for Christmas? - imjoel

I love Hacker News. It quickly became my #1 favorite site in 2010. But, I really <i>hate</i> that stories don't open in a new tab. I click on a link to read a story, then close the tab when I'm done--forgetting Hacker News is click back. This leaves me having to open a new tab to come back to HN. This happens a few times a day. It's just not good.<p>Hacker News, can you make offsite links open in a new tabs? Please?
======
makecheck
I generally hate having sites "decide" this for me. This is almost certainly a
personal preference.

When I use Atomic on the iPad I set it to open off-site links in new tabs. Yet
on my desktop, I never do. This is a setting in various browsers.

------
sga
Ctrl-click or Command-click is the answer.

~~~
imjoel
It is _an_ answer. It interrupts my experience when I forget to Command-click
and close the tab on accident.

~~~
brk
In this case, I think it's _the_ answer. Your request goes against the grain
of what most people would tend to prefer: links act as they were designed to,
user modifies behavior by choice.

------
pkamb
When you click a link, it opens in the current tab.

When you middle-click a link, it opens in a new tab (in the background).

I HATE sites that go against this, and decide for me where to open the link.
Especially since Chrome has an outstanding bug where middle-clicking links
with target attributes opens then in a new _foreground_ tab. So annoying.

------
proexploit
I agree with others that this doesn't make sense to become a default. However,
it doesn't mean that's your only option.
<http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/57563> looks like it might do the trick
(although I haven't tried it). If not, it shouldn't be too difficult to create
your own GreaseMonkey script and solve your problem.

------
cd34
here I thought you were going to ask for higher contrast text in the Ask HN:
posts. :)

